# nudist beach



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

"Hi officer, i would like to report an incindent"...
"i was walking down by the nudist beach earlier today when all of a sudden this 
HUGE naked lady ran over, forced me to the ground and tried to make me perform a 69 position 
on her!!"
POLICE OFFICER... "Did you know the woman?"
"No.... but i got a good look at the [email protected]"

muhahahahahaha [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

:?

Don't get it :roll:


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Quality


----------



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

grasmere said:


> :?
> 
> Don't get it :roll:


really?? [smiley=bigcry.gif] read it again! 69 position...


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Get what??


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not _that_ funny


----------

